# Broadhead Help



## Tafrica Outdoor Adventure (Apr 5, 2011)

I am currently using muzzy 4 blade 100 grain broadheads.... Theyare not doing good down the flight pattern any recomendation on which ones to try? My next animal I am hunting with is a Gemsbok with my bow. As well as shoot few common exotics... Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

try a Wac'em or G5 Striker broadhead....i'm currently shooting both with feathers out of my compound and they fly well for me...

what exactly is wrong with the Muzzy as far as not flying correctly?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

G5 montec or Rage. The two I like. You need to paper tune your bow if u hav'nt done this already. What vanes are you shooting? What kind of rest?


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*SWITCH TO 3 BLADE*

Assuming you're paper tuned already, try switching to a 3 blade and align your vanes with the blades but make them just a hair off with the broadhead leading the twist of the spin of the arrow. Muzzy is and always has been a Solid performer.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been shooting bows now for 50 years, and when I was younger I watched an African hunting show where a guy shot an elephant with a recurve using a cut-on-contact 2 bladed zwickey broadhead. The elephant was dead in 20 seconds. I said, "That's good enough for me."

Now I will say that in the longbow/recurve/ 190 fps world, that penetration is paramount, and having a self cutting two bladed broadhead will certainly contribute to more penetrations- and we all know how important having two holes in the animal is. With the extreme speeds of bows today, I think you could shoot a 12 bladed broadhead, and still get a pass through. So for the average deer hunt, with the high speed setups we have, I really don't think it matters these days.

If I were, however, going after something big: elk, grizz, large african animals, I think I would still want that 2 bladed/cut on contact broadhead. There is not a mechanical broadhead made that will penetrate a cape buffalo's rib.

If you really want to research this subject go to www.alaskabowhunting.com and click on the Ed Ashby reports. This guy knows more about broadhead performance than all of us combined.

You know these days with $11 arrows; $10 lighted nocks; $14 broadheads; and $3 worth of wraps and vanes, when you launch an arrow you are sending about $41 down range. DANG !!! Think about that.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I've been shooting bows now for 50 years, and when I was younger I watched an African hunting show where a guy shot an elephant with a recurve using a cut-on-contact 2 bladed zwickey broadhead. The elephant was dead in 20 seconds. I said, "That's good enough for me."
> 
> Now I will say that in the longbow/recurve/ 190 fps world, that penetration is paramount, and having a self cutting two bladed broadhead will certainly contribute to more penetrations- and we all know how important having two holes in the animal is. With the extreme speeds of bows today, I think you could shoot a 12 bladed broadhead, and still get a pass through. So for the average deer hunt, with the high speed setups we have, I really don't think it matters these days.
> 
> ...


love my Zwicky BH's.....they work great on my recurve....

as for lower poundage compounds, COC broadheads rule the roost.

i personally shoot 57#'s out of my SBXT, i can shoot more and did for a while, but even shooting 65#'s, i do not like mechanicals....a good COC broadhead is all you need these days.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Like I always say, "How far on the other side of the animal do you want your arrow to go?" I was watching an archery show this morning, and the guy shot a baboon in Africa. He had to go over 100 yards past the animal to find his arrow. Now that's a pass through.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Like I always say, "How far on the other side of the animal do you want your arrow to go?" I was watching an archery show this morning, and the guy shot a baboon in Africa. He had to go over 100 yards past the animal to find his arrow. Now that's a pass through.


heck ya!


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

slick trick magnums!!!!!!!!


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

N.A.P Blood Runner 2 blade


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

NAP HellRazor is a solid COC head and I get field tip accuracy with them. Last animal I shot was a boar hog at about 20 yards. The head went through his skull and stuck in tree on the other side of the animal. I had to use my pliers to retrieve the broadhead. The broadhead was intact and just needed a little resharpening.


----------



## redfishman26 (Apr 17, 2011)

My experience has been that unless you can spin your shafts with broadheads on them to check for straightness you will experience flyers. What happens is that the inserts may not be straight causing the broadhead to cant ever so slightly. I tested a dozen quality arrows and found that 5 were worthy to shoot fixed blades. You have to put a lot more effort in if you want to shoot fixed blades. Oh, by the way, your bow has to be tuned as well. Good Hunting!


----------



## RPLSJDD (Mar 8, 2011)

x 2 for the NAP Bloodrunners!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> I've been shooting bows now for 50 years, and when I was younger I watched an African hunting show where a guy shot an elephant with a recurve using a cut-on-contact 2 bladed zwickey broadhead. The elephant was dead in 20 seconds. I said, "That's good enough for me."
> 
> Now I will say that in the longbow/recurve/ 190 fps world, that penetration is paramount, and having a self cutting two bladed broadhead will certainly contribute to more penetrations- and we all know how important having two holes in the animal is. With the extreme speeds of bows today, I think you could shoot a 12 bladed broadhead, and still get a pass through. So for the average deer hunt, with the high speed setups we have, I really don't think it matters these days.
> 
> ...


Yep you are 110% correct on using a 2 blade cut on contact on bigger game. I'd also recommend using a single bevel head and Abowyer makes some of the best I've ever used. I get pass throughs on hogs with my longbow at 150fps, so a high speed compound using these would be totally awesoome, plus they give you an "S" cut that makes a hole as big or bigger than most 3 blades. http://www.abowyer.com/


----------



## The Last Mango (Jan 31, 2010)

Montec G5's, machined one pc., go to their website, see for yourself, yes!! they are field point accuracy. There are a lot of great broadheads on the market, but in my honest opinion, these are the best.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

redfishman26 said:


> My experience has been that unless you can spin your shafts with broadheads on them to check for straightness you will experience flyers. What happens is that the inserts may not be straight causing the broadhead to cant ever so slightly. I tested a dozen quality arrows and found that 5 were worthy to shoot fixed blades. You have to put a lot more effort in if you want to shoot fixed blades. Oh, by the way, your bow has to be tuned as well. Good Hunting!


A MUST do, whats odd is VERY few do this....WW


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have not been Bow hunting long but I have settled in on the Atom broadheads.

http://www.arrowds.com/atom/atom.htm


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

X3 for bloodrunners. This is my third year to use them and they fly just right and cut very good. Iv'e used a lot of broadheads and this is one of the best.


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

Rage 1.5" three blades shoot just like my field points, using Carbon Express Blue Streak Selet 350's out of my old Z7, great combo.:smile:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

If those small muzzy's have flight problems you probably have a bow tuning issue. I doubt anything other than a mechanical is going to fly much better. And, personally, I'm not a mechanical fan.


----------



## Bassassassin (Nov 22, 2011)

I was using the 3 blade rage up until last year. I shot an 8 pntr at an angle from behind. The arrow went in about 4" at 20 yrds. Im shooting at 65#. I always hasd good luck with them until the. Nice gaping holes. Anyway, I thought for sure I had just injured a deer, and it was gonna be running around with an arrow sticking out of its ribs. Fortuanatly when it ran off the trees hitting the arrow was able to do the job. Ive switched to the three blade muzzys this year and am sure they will do well. Going out to Lake Limestone to the property to find out. Ill give my report Sunday when I return.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Put some weight out front to through-shoot an African beast. Or anything through the leg + shoulder + spine which happens sometimes. Abowyer Brown Bears will fly like darts and their design out penetrates anything on the market.
http://www.abowyer.com/abowyer_screw_on_broadheads.html

Black Death 180's are pretty sweet as well if think you still need 4 blades.
http://www.razordobbsalive.com/broadheads_Razor_Dobbs_BLACK_DEATH_&_RIPPER.html

Don't forget to upgrade your insert. You don't want to snap an arrow right behind the cheap short aluminum insert the first time you hit a real bone. I like the long brass inserts in 100 grains to push through bones and big animals.

But what do I know...


----------



## hornytoad (Oct 4, 2011)

G5 striker for heavy boned animals. Swacker for whitetails.


----------



## Capt. Shep (Jan 26, 2009)

With the people that say the Muzzys are shooting the same as a field points as far as the SAME spot on the target.... I love my Muzzy 100gr three blades. Brought down alot of animals. I just got the new Z7 Magnum and its shooting ALOT faster than my old bow. Having problems with the muzzys not staying with field points. Im shooting a 3deg twist on my vains. So is it the arrows, vains, deg of twist, or could it be the speed? I know the bow is tuned. What deg of spin do yall shoot if any with three blade fixed broadheads if any???


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i shoot rocky mountains supremes, makes one heck of a hole, they were invented for elk and mule deer

thunderheads are in there too, one of the most pop. sold must be for a reason

skip the mechanicals , too tempramental


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt. Shep said:


> With the people that say the Muzzys are shooting the same as a field points as far as the SAME spot on the target.... I love my Muzzy 100gr three blades. Brought down alot of animals. I just got the new Z7 Magnum and its shooting ALOT faster than my old bow. Having problems with the muzzys not staying with field points. Im shooting a 3deg twist on my vains. So is it the arrows, vains, deg of twist, or could it be the speed? I know the bow is tuned. What deg of spin do yall shoot if any with three blade fixed broadheads if any???


Did you spin test the arrows with the broad heads? With my compound I fletch my vanes straight. If I use feathers I put as much helical as I can on them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Shep said:


> With the people that say the Muzzys are shooting the same as a field points as far as the SAME spot on the target.... I love my Muzzy 100gr three blades. Brought down alot of animals. I just got the new Z7 Magnum and its shooting ALOT faster than my old bow. Having problems with the muzzys not staying with field points. Im shooting a 3deg twist on my vains. So is it the arrows, vains, deg of twist, or could it be the speed? I know the bow is tuned. What deg of spin do yall shoot if any with three blade fixed broadheads if any???


Are your arrows grouping together, just not with your field points? Or are they hitting all over the target (inconsistent)?


----------

